# Anyone interested in a body kit?



## Rex (Jun 8, 2004)

I have an OEM body kit that came on the Stanza's that were sold in Canada.

I have some pics at home...I'll post them later.

Anyone interested???


----------



## AKhan6787 (Apr 24, 2007)

Interested. Pics please. And how much to ship to Florida?


----------



## Rex (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Rex (Jun 8, 2004)

Anybody interested at all?

Akhan6787....I'm trying to get a shipping quote for you.


----------



## chum_alex (Oct 1, 2007)

hello there 
do you still have it for sale? are you in canada? i am from winnipeg.
how much do you want for it? is it used?


----------

